# Turntable.fm



## draenen (Jul 14, 2011)

Any other users of turtable.fm (http://turntablefm)? There seems to be a shortage of classical music lovers to share a station with.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I don't have a facebook so I can't use it... But I do have a last.fm account.

http://www.last.fm/user/Iamnotasian


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting, how does it work?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sounds interesting, how does it work?


The first screen you see displays back velvet curtains, with this message in bone gray superimposed:

*Abandon All Hope, Ye Who Enter Here*

This should be heeded.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The first screen you see displays back velvet curtains, with this message in bone gray superimposed:
> 
> *Abandon All Hope, Ye Who Enter Here*
> 
> This should be heeded.


Too late, I joined.


----------

